# Extractor Nail Remover



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

Anyone have one? I currently use a Knipex cobra or a sharp claw hammer sideways to pull nails (mainly through the back of trim etc). Not looking for something to pull common nails. Looks good but I'd rather ask around before spending the cash on it.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Why not get a pair of end cutters?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000BYDYD/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1376535261&sr=8-5&pi=SL75


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have a pair but they do look handy. I just ordered a pair.

Singed TOOL JUNKEY:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have one, and it works great! Really gives you good leverage and control. It's a bit crudely made, but works like a dream.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> Why not get a pair of end cutters?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000BYDYD/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1376535261&sr=8-5&pi=SL75


I worry that those would cut the nails, but have never actually used a pair. Does that ever happen with soft nails?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I've had one for a long time. Always works great.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Nick R said:


> I worry that those would cut the nails, but have never actually used a pair. Does that ever happen with soft nails?


Only if you try to cut the nail, otherwise you'll wonder how you have gone so long without them. I always have them within arms reach.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Nick R said:


> I worry that those would cut the nails, but have never actually used a pair. Does that ever happen with soft nails?


I have that problem with the end cutters. When you grip a nail, especially thin or soft ones, and lever over to pull the nail out, you are automatically squeezing the jaws shut. It can be controlled to a degree, but I still cut more nails than I like.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Rustbucket said:


> I have that problem with the end cutters. When you grip a nail, especially thin or soft ones, and lever over to pull the nail out, you are automatically squeezing the jaws shut. It can be controlled to a degree, but I still cut more nails than I like.


Find a bench grinder with a fairly new wheel (meaning fairly square corners) and cut a notch into the blades so you can't cut the nail all the way thru. You could even do a couple different size notches.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

jproffer said:


> Find a bench grinder with a fairly new wheel (meaning fairly square corners) and cut a notch into the blades so you can't cut the nail all the way thru. You could even do a couple different size notches.


Or you could cut through a live Romex wire, then it would match most of my lineman pliers,lol


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Same principle, but already in the bag anyway.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Or you could cut through a live Romex wire, then it would match most of my lineman pliers,lol


I have no idea what you are talking about. :whistling


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. :whistling


Try cutting a live wire then you will Know


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently using it for a 2,300 square foot wood laminate flooring job. Used it to pull nails out of all the trim. Works great, however it gets heavy and makes my wrist hurt after awhile. (i think it has to do with the angle I put my wrist at when pulling)

It also likes to crack small pieces of trim (4" or smaller) when pulling nails out. Haven't found a nail that it won't pull out yet.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I use end cutter. They are lighter so you can carry them in your belt a little easier.

I have see OP product and have wanted one. Would work better for pulling those big old finish nails out of hardwood.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick R said:


> I worry that those would cut the nails, but have never actually used a pair. Does that ever happen with soft nails?


If your trying to pull nails from a finish gun with end nippers it will have a tendency to cut or snap the nail especially in hardwoods. If they're older hand nails you can pull them from the back no problem. I carried a pair of husky end nippers for years but I now use a pair of Knipex carpenters pincers with striking face. I think I paid like $50 and had a hard time finding the one with the striking face but they should last forever. The jaws are not sharp at all so I can pull 18 gauge nails with out snapping them. I want to pick up the Knipex cobolt mini bolt cutters next. It's the size of a pair of 7" dikes but can cut 16d hand nails with ease.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I met the inventors of the extractors - they designed them for their work on historic renovations - best $30 I ever spent on a tool & always in my pouch

The catch is just like others, you can occasionally snap a nail & you need at least a 1/4" sticking out to get a real good grip


----------



## christoff (Jul 16, 2009)

i just use ordinary chanel lock pliers, grab the nail and roll the pliers backwards


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Or you could cut through a live Romex wire, then it would match most of my lineman pliers,lol


It's like integrating a custom sized set of wire strippers.

You've double the efficiency of your tool.

Actually, for me, it just serves as a reminder of how stupid it was to cut through that live wire every time I try to nip something and it falls into one of the holes instead of getting cut.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Old pair of tile nips. The cutting edges don't come all the way together - hence they don't cut through nails.


----------

